# Interview for Trainee Accountant



## Morgan (29 Oct 2005)

Any suggestions for a graduate on how to prepare for "competency interview" for trainee accountant in one of the bigger accounancy firms? What should one expect? Has anyone done a similar interview? 
Would appreciate replies.


----------



## Lemurz (29 Oct 2005)

Did the Big 6 milk rounds about 15 years ago.  IMO it comes down to personality, once you have the appropriate education/qualification.  Although I found certain firms very biased towards certain criteria: schools (i.e. Blackrock), colleges (i.e. UCD), sports (i.e. rugby), addresses (i.e. South Dublin), etc.

I ended up with 2/6 offers - not bad for a Northsider who didn't attend Blackrock or UCD and thinks rugby is a game played by men with funny shaped balls!

Big firms are always nice on a CV, but many smaller/medium fiirms are just as good.  

My advice - Be yourself!

If you don't get along at the interview, the next four years will be hell.


----------



## RainyDay (29 Oct 2005)

Lemurz said:
			
		

> Although I found certain firms very biased towards certain criteria: schools (i.e. Blackrock), colleges (i.e. UCD), sports (i.e. rugby), addresses (i.e. South Dublin), etc.


I found certain sections/partners of some firms very biased towards certain criteria: schools (i.e. Blackrock), colleges (i.e. UCD), sports (i.e. rugby), addresses (i.e. South Dublin), etc.


----------



## Morgan (3 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the input.

It is proving difficult getting interviews with the top companies - would have thought with a 2.1 degree should have got to interview stage.  Must be  you were right, Lemurz and Rainy Day


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Nov 2005)

I didn't go to a private school, I didn't even go to UCD or Trinity, I went to college in Galway, had a Donegal address, and was an undistinguished sportsman, and I still did ok.  I trained in PwC, with people from around the country and across the social spectrum.

It seems quite early in the year for interviews-I was under the impression that the application process had just finished?

If you have a 2.1, I would be surprised if you didn't get any interviews.  What was your academic record like up to your degree year, and what sort of degree do you have?


----------



## Kiddo (4 Nov 2005)

Would the Big 4 not have recruited for this year already?

If you contact the ICAI they should be able to supply you with a list of trainee vacancies.... Big 4 isn't the be all and end all of training. Have you considered top 20 firms or even small/medium size practice?


----------



## Mourinho (4 Nov 2005)

Big 4 trained and recently moved jobs. Top 20 are all good etc but Big 4 stands to you on your CV in my experience. A friend of mine who had trained in a smaller firm, who I was in college with and the same qualifiactions were both looking at the same time for a new job/move and the Big 4 defo stood to me. He even said it himself, no doubt about it.

Having said that, its not the main thing - personality definately plays a huge part.


----------



## Janet (4 Nov 2005)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> Would the Big 4 not have recruited for this year already?



Technically speaking yes, (in at least one of the Big 4 anyway) this year's recruits will be starting work around now.  So it could be said the Big 4 have recruited for this year already but the people starting work now will be the ones who were interviewed last year.  Interviews will be held over the next few weeks for graduates to start this time next year.


----------



## Morgan (4 Nov 2005)

The degree is a 2.1 in business studies also with 1 year's work experience in a financial institution.  Results all along were a minimum of 2.2.  The companies are now recruiting for a start next Autumn.
Will keep trying!


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Nov 2005)

Hi Morgan.

Based on those details, I would be surprised if you don't get at least 2 interviews and one job.  Financial services experience is highly sought.  Is this an area you think you would like to work in the future?


----------



## Morgan (7 Nov 2005)

Yes, CCOVICH, would hope to qualify as accountant.  Will apply to other companies.  Will post with results of interviews.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Nov 2005)

Best of luck Morgan.  It will probably be January before any offers are made.  You generally know within 2-3 weeks if your application has been successful or not (i.e. whether you will get an interview).


----------

